# Trail cameras



## whitetail_freak (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey guys, Just wondering what kind of trail cameras you guys use! I personally have 12 cuddebacks that ive been running for the last couple years, but I am very disappointed with the new cuddeback attacks. They just did not perform they way i thought they would. I am considering a switch, I would prefer reconyx, but I just could afford them although they are very high quality. My next option is the Bushnell trophy cam. Just wondering if any of you guys can post a review for me and maybe some pictures of day and night, and your general opinion of your camera choice? thanks for your help!


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

I own 2 bushnell trophy cams. One is the 2010 5 mp version and the other is the 2011 8mp bone collector version. I am happy with the pics each take, but have had a few minor issues. with my 10 version, i can only use specific brands of sd cards. I use a Sandisk. I tried using others and the camera would lock up on me in the "on" position and waste all of the battery life. It happened twice and then I called the company. They admitted the error and informed me of no problems with the Sandisk brand. Until recently, I had no issues with the 11 version, but just 2 days ago I went to check the camera and noticed the batteries appeared dead. Was a litte surprised because the battery life on the trophies is significant (ususally can go an entire deer season with lithiums). I had some pics on my disk, but the camera appeared to have reset itself or something because for some reason the date was reading January, 2010 and there were a significant amount of blank pics on there. No idea what happened. I plan on going back out maybe tomorrow and replacing the batteries and giving it another try. I have only used Sandisks in both cameras so I have no idea if the 11 version has any issues with different brands of sd cards. Overall, these issues have been tolerable as it sounds like many trail cameras have minor issues. If you like the moonstamp and temp, don't get the trophy cams as they do not give that info....just date and time. Pics are of good quality. Trigger speed seems good. They are very small, so its nice as they are pretty inconspicous. I just hang mine on trees. Deer don't seem spooked at all. This year I have gotten a some neat pics of deer sparring right in front of the camera. I should note that I have never owned any other type of trail camera, so I don't have a lot of comparison.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

We have issues with tresspassers so hesitant to invest much money on cams that could disappear, so we are using several Moultrie's. One is a bit costly. It's a IR cam with video (which is awesome) that we got partly to monitor the _other cams _with the more stealthy flash but the others are cams we bought on sale for less than $100 and they take awesome pics. Trigger is a bit slow but with a little practice you learn how to angle the cams on the trails so that you get pics most of the time. If you don't mind a flash you can get some very nice cams (and very nice pics) with very little cash.


----------

